# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان) لائحة بشأن تحديد الرسوم على طلبات الترخيص بممارسة العمل المصرفي

## سالي جمعة

*لائحة بشأن تحديد الرسوم على طلبات الترخيص بممارسة العمل المصرفي

البلد** سلطنة عمان* *رقم النص* *ب م 2/3/75* *النوع** لائحة* *تاريخ م**1/7/1976 
* *تاريخ هـ** لا يوجد* *عنوان النص** بشان تحديد الرسوم على طلبات الترخيص بممارسة العمل المصرفي في  سلطنة عمان* 


*استناد*


*بعد الاطلاع على احكام  المادة 4-08ر2 * من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974 ، قرر مجلس المحافظين ما يلي  :


* مادة (59) من القانون المصرفي  114/2000*
*المادة  1*
*تعـدل الفقرتين (ا) ، (ب)  من المادة الاولى بموجب اللائحة رقم 76/12/1 وذلك على النحو التالي : -
ا) كل  طلب خاص بمزاولة الاعمال المصرفية في سلطنة عمان يستحق عليه رسم قدره 3500 ريال  عماني .
ب) كل طلب خاص بانشاء فرع او فروع داخل سلطنة عمان يستحق عليه رسم قدره  350 ريال عماني .

النص القديم:

ا)كل طلب خاص بمزاولة  الاعمال المصرفية في سلطنة عمان يستحق عليه رسم قدره 2000 ريال عماني .
ب) كل  طلب خاص بانشاء فرع او فروع داخل سلطنة عمان يستحق عليه رسم قدره 200 ريال عماني عن  كل فرع .
ج) كل طلب مقدم من احد البنوك التي مركزها الرئيسي سلطنة عمان خاص  بانشاء فرع او فروع لها خارج السلطنة لا يستحق عليه اي رسم  .*
*المادة  2*
*الرسوم المدفوعة طبقا  للبندين (ا) ، (ب) من المادة  الاولى  من هذا القرار لا ترد لمقدم الطلب وذلك في حالة رفض طلب  الترخيص*
*المادة  3*
*تعـدل الفقرتين (ا) ، (ب)  من المادة الثالثة بموجب اللائحة رقم 76/12/1 وذلك على النحو التالي : -
ا) كل  مركز رئيسي لاحد البنوك المؤسسة داخل السلطنة يدفع عنه رسم سنوي قدره 3500 ريال  عماني .
ب) كل فرع للبنك يزاول نشاطه داخل السلطنة يدفع عنه رسم سنوي قدره 350  ريال عماني .

النص القديم:

ا) كل مركز رئيسي لاحد  البنوك المؤسسة داخل السلطنة يدفع عنه رسم سنوي قدره 2000 ريال عماني .
ب) كل  فرع للبنك يزاول نشاطه داخل السلطنة يدفع عنه رسم سنوي قدره 200 ريال عماني .
ج)  تعفى من الرسم السنوي فروع البنوك المنشاة خارج سلطنة عمان وذلك بالنسبة للبنوك  المؤسسة داخل السلطنة .*
*المادة  4**الرسوم المشـار اليها في المـادة السابقة تدفع عن السنة المنتهية في 31/12/1975م في موعد غايته 30/4/1975م وبالنسبة للسنوات التالية تدفع الرسوم في ميعاد غايته اخر يناير من كل عام .*
*المادة  5**على البنوك المرخص لها بمزاولة الاعمال المصرفية داخل السلطنة ان تدفع الرسـم المستحق عليها وذلك قبل القيام باداء اعمالها مع الجمهور .*
*المادة  6**البنوك المرخص لها في تاريخ سابق على اول ابريل 1975 بمزاولة الاعمال المصرفية داخل السلطنة ولم تزاول اعمالها بعد ، عليها ان تخطر البنك المركزي العماني كتابة في موعد غايته 21/5/1975 عن الموعد الذي تنوي فيه البدء في مزاولة نشاطها .*
*المادة  7*
*اذا كان الميعاد المنوي مزاولة النشاط فيه يقع بعد تاريخ اول نوفمبر 1975م فللبنك المختص ان يطلب من البنك المركزي العماني مد المهلة المحددة وان يبين سبب الحاجة الى هذا التاجيل وفي هذه الحالة يحتفظ البنك المركزي العماني بحقه في المطالبة برسم على طلب التمديد وفقا للمادة الاولى من هذا القرار وذلك في حالة الموافقة على تمديد هذه المهلة الى ما بعد اول نوفمبر 1975م .*
*المادة  8**تنشر هذه اللائحة في  الجريدة الرسمية.*

----------

